# fake fire in real fireplace?



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

I apologize in advance if this in not the right forum, but it seems to me what I'm asking for is more of a craft idea...

Several years ago, I attended a party in the late fall. The hostess had her fireplace set up in such a way that it seemed a fire was dying out. Embers were still burning and it was beautiful! Only after someone else commented that she might want to add another log did she announce that it wasn't a real fire. I bought from her an extra strand of lights she wasn't using (I have them in a box somewhere after my move, but will look for them this weekend). Anyway, I'm now in my own place and want to do this, but cannot remember what she used along with the lights. Does anyone have any ideas? Twigs? Leaves? I just can't remember! I have a small fireplace in a mobile home and don't want to deal with a real fire.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

not sure exactly what you'd use...but if I were trying to create the look of a glowing ember bed under some logs, I'd probably put a layer of white christmas lights (or a rope light) on the bottom, then cover with a few broken pieces of red, yellow, and orange glass....then layer some logs on top of them....just enough to show the "glowing embers" in a few places? actually, you could use maple leaves...real or fake..as long as they were the red/orange...that could end up being quite artsy! 

You could use tissue paper in the dark reds/oranges....need to keep it away from touching the lights unless you use a rope light or LEDs

another idea might be to use sterno....that would give you a real fire without the mess of ashes. create a long thin rectangle to put the gel in....you'd need to make certain it didn't come in contact with the logs...but a row of gentle blue flames in back or a small log would be real pretty.


----------



## momanto (Jan 14, 2005)

That Sounds So Interesting. No Need To Take The Chimney Cap Off And Haul In Wood. Sounds Pretty. My Reverse Cycle Wall A/c Is Three Feet From The Fireplace. If I Kept The Chimney Cap On It Would Work. Y'all Keep Those Ideas Coming!

Mom


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks, Ann. I have the lights already. I talked to my sister last night. Being the _younger_ sister, she actually remembered. LOL I'm going to collect some small branches and twigs this weekend and set it up. I'll post a picture when it's done.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Would this be like a fireplace fire used in the theatre? 

dawn


----------

